# Ladies - discovered great cold weather pants!



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Had to share this because I'm always in search of functional but feminine pants to wear for dog training, hunting, etc. 

These are warm with micro lining and a water repellent outer fabric. They are very feminine fitting and have lots of pockets which aren't bulky.

They are well made and built to last by Prana. I've purchased yoga, stretch type pants from them the last several years and wear them to work everyday (doggie daycare/boarding). Two of my favorites I've had for 6 years - which is unheard of for the wear and tear they endure.

Anyway, the new ones are called "The Greta Pant". I ordered two pairs and am in love. You can wear them to the store or to a restaurant or the bank and not look like a *******.

I am not in any way affiliated with or related to the Prana company - no kickbacks,either. Just know how hard it is to find clothes for active women who want to still look like women.

Here's the link:http://www.prana.com/greta-pant.html?color=Black


----------



## Hells Canyon (Nov 1, 2012)

They look great! Wish they came in different colors. But I think I will try them out. Thanks.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

> You can wear them to the store or to a restaurant or the bank and not look like a *******.


don't that depend on the your choice of top and accessories?


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm just impressed that you even know about tops and accessories!

Well, figured you knew about tops...


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Fashion show ?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jennifer Henion said:


> I'm just impressed that you even know about tops and accessories!...



If you need counsel on how to accessorize the female *******, I’m your Huckleberry!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

No fashion show, Brokengunz! Too shy and retiring...

And Ken - you just earned yourself a new nickname, ya ole Hunckleberry!


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

This thread just made my day. I wonder how Mr. Bora picked up the fine art of tops and accessories. If his skill is anything like his maple syrup Im sure he is very good at it.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Wish they weren't so low-rise...it gets cold enough here that I like to have all of my backside covered.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

The look just like the pants grandma used to wear....

Nothing better than Levi's....

/Paul


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I like the look of them... a little stretch is always a good thing ;-). I'm always a little leery of ordering clothing online without trying the object on, but really I ought to get over that. Online ordering with a good return policy is getting easier and easier. Thanks for the tip, I'm always on the lookout for stuff like this too.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> Wish they weren't so low-rise...it gets cold enough here that I like to have all of my backside covered.



so how would we be able to see your tramp stamp?


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Jennifer Henion said:


> You can wear them to the store or to a restaurant or the bank and not look like a *******.
> 
> I would recommend coordinating those pants with a tuxedo T-Shirt because it says I want to be formal, but I'm here to party!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> so how would we be able to see your tramp stamp?


Ain't got one.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Now can you find me a body to fit in those pants? Looking at trading my old one in....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Sharon Potter said:


> Wish they weren't so low-rise...it gets cold enough here that I like to have all of my backside covered.


My thoughts exactly! Plus, for us the high side of 55 and not salon toned, well it's just not pretty!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

They look a lot more low rise in the photo than they actually are. I was a bit leary of that, too, but once they arrived and I tried them on, they came up to where they needed to be. Don't want to say they fit like a glove, but they do fit like a glove without looking tight. Super functional. But for full disclosure, I do kind of have boyish hips and I'm in my 40s.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Had to share this because I'm always in search of functional but feminine pants to wear for dog training, hunting, etc.
> 
> These are warm with micro lining and a water repellent outer fabric. They are very feminine fitting and have lots of pockets which aren't bulky.
> 
> ...


Feminine fitting? Does that mean a girls butt looks good in em? Might want to contact Pals and go ahead and throw the ho boots into the ensemble.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> Wish they weren't so low-rise...it gets cold enough here that I like to have all of my backside covered.


That's exactly what I was thinking Sharon. I'd love to have them otherwise....

I have been getting Carhart pants. I get them a size too big so I can fit Under Armor under them in the winter. They hold up great! 

I get these: http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...0101&storeId=10051&productId=193887&langId=-1 

Find them at my local Southern States store for less too!

These by Duluth are excellent too: http://women.duluthtrading.com/store/womens/womens-pants/womens-work-pants/36012.aspx

For you guys out there...my husband SWEARS by the Fire Hose Pants! http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/86125.aspx

I am NOT a fashionista! I spend most of my time in Life is Good T-shirts!

Sue Puff


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are very cute, but as someone with a small waist but some extra junk in the trunk, I think I'd be showing cleavage of the posterior kind. 

I found some very cute pants made by a company called 511 in the pro shop this past week (we're members of Front Sight Firearms Training Institute in Nevada) that have a ton of pocket room, are heavy-duty (kind of canvas-like material it seems) and are quite flattering for most women. Granted, they are designed to wear when carrying a holster, extra magazines, etc.... I was thoroughly impressed, though. Definitely worth a try.  Oh, and you can get them for about half the price of the Greta pants (or more).


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

On the one hand we got guys in camo giving advice about girls' accessories:shock:.

On the other we got gals with too much junk in the trunk threatening to wear yoga pants...

TMI, TMI...

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's my new favorite cold weather pant. I know it's pricey, but the fabric is heavy duty, they're super warm and comfy and I have worn them almost every day this past week.

http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog...women-39-s-apex-icefall-pant.html?from=subCat

Might have to get a pair of the prana's too!

Kathryn


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

This place some great working cloths that are well regarded in the midwest. Last forever and they have a great ladies line too.

http://women.duluthtrading.com/


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Jennifer Henion said:


> I'm just impressed that you even know about tops and accessories!...





duk4me said:


> Feminine fitting? Does that mean a girls butt looks good in em? Might want to contact Pals and go ahead and throw the ho boots into the ensemble.


see, 'taint just me.
fashionista's we be
Me and duk4me


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Ken we need a visual of some of the back closet apparel and accessories. Please post pic of your best stuff.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Grasshopper said:


> Here's my new favorite cold weather pant. I know it's pricey, but the fabric is heavy duty, they're super warm and comfy and I have worn them almost every day this past week.
> 
> http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog...women-39-s-apex-icefall-pant.html?from=subCat
> 
> ...


Oooo. Those look awesome. Thanks for sharing that. Love Northface stuff. Will have to check out Duluth, too. And a lottery ticket...


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> Here's my new favorite cold weather pant. I know it's pricey, but the fabric is heavy duty, they're super warm and comfy and I have worn them almost every day this past week.
> 
> http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog...women-39-s-apex-icefall-pant.html?from=subCat
> 
> ...


Kathryn--is the material able to withstand walking through briars--the multiflora rose thorn variety? I like the higher waist on those pants, the prana's waist is pretty low. What about burrs and stick tights--can you brush them off easily? 

You guys leave my ho boots out of this--those are strictly for foo foo shows.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

What is RTF coming to?


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

mitty said:


> On the one hand we got guys in camo giving advice about girls' accessories:shock:.
> 
> On the other we got gals with too much junk in the trunk threatening to wear yoga pants...
> 
> ...


No, not yoga pants. Tactical pants for shooting drills, etc. LOL


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

Ironwood said:


> What is RTF coming to?


This conversation should've been moved to the product review awhile ago but I think everyone was so shocked it continued past post 3 when the men got involved, so it's kept rolling! It was funny/borderline creepy when a fashion show was requested early on...


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Jennifer Henion said:


> hee hee... uhhhh, well, I'm 42, so older than me at this point. 20 years ago, the answer would have been much older than me.


Ok, how's this? We got old guys, we got accessories...










Waaaay past creepy...:razz:


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Whatever, Renee! 

Ya sicko!


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Whatever, Renee!
> 
> Ya sicko!


The mind goeth where the thread leadeth...

I think the "ensemble" on the far right has real potential as a handler's "top." Sometimes ya want black, sometimes ya want white...here you have both!!!

You need to add the leggings for the warmth, maybe they come in black for some good contrast on blinds.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Just looked over the 511 pants that Montview recommended. They have one with a "drop rear" via zipper that I am interested in. No more pants around the ankles out in the woods!!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you Jennifer. They look like great pants. It is hard to find lower waist pants for the field. Yes, I have no waist and narrow hips and I am offiically old this year.

Mary Beth


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Pals said:


> Kathryn--is the material able to withstand walking through briars--the multiflora rose thorn variety? I like the higher waist on those pants, the prana's waist is pretty low. What about burrs and stick tights--can you brush them off easily?
> 
> You guys leave my ho boots out of this--those are strictly for foo foo shows.


Nancy, I wouldn't call these briar proof, but I think the fabric weave is tight enough to stand up to rose thorns. So far I haven't had any thing stick to them, but the finish is kind of slick, so I don't see that picking off burrs would be difficult. And yes, the waist is higher - the pants pull on like sweat pants and there is a draw string waist, which I didn't like at first, but it's growing on me, especially when I want to loosen it up

Kathryn


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Julie,

Those tactical pants look great! Do you prefer one over the other? I use those light fishing pants in the summer with zip off legs, so looking for something heavier to keep warm this winter....

Sue Puff


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Any suggestions for mens pants from the ladies? What do you like to see in a mens pant when training?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

mitty said:


> The mind goeth where the thread leadeth...
> 
> I think the "ensemble" on the far right has real potential as a handler's "top." Sometimes ya want black, sometimes ya want white...here you have both!!!
> 
> You need to add the leggings for the warmth, maybe they come in black for some good contrast on blinds.


Branching off a bit…..
I had this same idea years back, at a yard sale I found a mostly new high school basket ball official shirt. My size! I thought it would be the perfect handlers shirt, like you. 
But it turned out that at close distance it was a moot point as some folk intentionally purchase camo handling coats with the niftiest new patterns. In an attempt to hide from their dogs.
And at end of the field, long distance. The black and white side by each other, turned into a gray shirt.
You think it is nifty, but it’s not. Now I have seen a handlers jacket that has one black stripe shoulder to wrist on the inside of the arm. That, from my bird boy perch was very effective. It was a female handler running up here. I do not know who.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

yellow machine said:


> Any suggestions for mens pants from the ladies? What do you like to see in a mens pant when training?


I was about to pop in that snapshot of Gooser, topless in the camo clam diggers. But this is such a valid question that could lead to one of the gold nuggets Chris counsels us about….. That I’m going to sit back and soak up some knowledge. I am told, on occasion, this is an area I need assistance in.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> Any suggestions for mens pants from the ladies? *What do you like to see in a mens pant when training*?



Ummmm.....is that a bumper in your pocket or are you just happy to see me!!!


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

That's a tee shirt quote, you better copy right that !

Ummmm.....is that a bumper in your pocket or are you just happy to see me!!!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Pals said:


> Kathryn--is the material able to withstand walking through briars--the multiflora rose thorn variety? I like the higher waist on those pants, the prana's waist is pretty low. What about burrs and stick tights--can you brush them off easily?
> 
> You guys leave my ho boots out of this--those are strictly for foo foo shows.


Might just need a set of waxed canvas chaps...


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

yellow machine said:


> Any suggestions for mens pants from the ladies? What do you like to see in a mens pant when training?


Um, Wranglers


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*Sporthill 3sp *gets high marks on many forums. 4 way stretch, windproof, dries quickly and warm.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I have to add my 2 cents worth here too. I really dislike the current trend toward low rise pants. There isn't one adult woman in 20 that looks good in them in my part of the country, and I know from my wife's experience that it is nearly impossible to find anything else these days. I really miss the old days when those form fitting, high waisted Rocky Mountain jeans were the style. What they did for the view when an equestri-ann went strolling by was really something.

I also have to say that I'm also tired of not being able to find men's jeans that actually come to my waist. I'm down to two pairs of jeans now and they are about shot. The levis that I used to wear all of a sudden shortened the zipper by over an inch,and the same has been true of every jean I have tried on for at least the last year. We ordered about six different pairs (different maker, different model, etc) and shipped them all back.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

HPL said:


> I have to add my 2 cents worth here too. I really dislike the current trend toward low rise pants. There isn't one adult woman in 20 that looks good in them in my part of the country, and I know from my wife's experience that it is nearly impossible to find anything else these days. I really miss the old days when those form fitting, high waisted Rocky Mountain jeans were the style. What they did for the view when an equestri-ann went strolling by was really something.
> 
> I also have to say that I'm also tired of not being able to find men's jeans that actually come to my waist. I'm down to two pairs of jeans now and they are about shot. The levis that I used to wear all of a sudden shortened the zipper by over an inch,and the same has been true of every jean I have tried on for at least the last year. We ordered about six different pairs (different maker, different model, etc) and shipped them all back.


Cabela's makes Nice ladies' jeans. They even have long inseams.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

They look like a good pair of diesel fitter pants.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> Any suggestions for mens pants from the ladies? What do you like to see in a mens pant when training?


Jordache with a Kangol crusher hat.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I just received 2 pairs of the fire hose flex pants from Duluth Trading Co., the regular pants and the cargo pants. They fit nicely and have a medium rise (up to the belly button.) Maybe not stylish by today's standards, but I can bend over or crouch without showing off anything that wasn't intended to be shown, LOL, and they would be great for riding for the same reason. Haven't had them long enough to try out in the field, but I think I'm going to like them.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Duluth Trading Co has great stuff and will last you a lifetime. I am addicted to their clothing line.


----------

